
Elevator-as-a-Service - ralphmender
https://mender.io/blog/elevator-as-a-service
======
unrznbl
Really makes me think of all the examples of things that CAN'T clearly be
*-as-a-service, like farming or charity work, but who knows! I imagine if you
can find a way to measure and/or control some aspect of an operation, you can
operate it as-a-service.

------
unrznbl
Would be wild to be inside an elevator during a remote "alarm button" test! :O

